# PROBLEMS! with taking out the stock air-intake box



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey im having problems taking the stock box out. The thing is that the sensor started to mess with the motor and know its started to mess up. I never notice how much electronical stuff this motor has.(oh by the way its the ka24) that im working on. Well i need advise on what i should do. oh, and my main goal was to just take of the box and put on a cone on the stock intake. I had someone to check it and said that i was going to have to replace the air-mass sensor. ( cost-$104.99) if any one can help me that would be koo-

thanxs
-ALEX


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

dragR240sx said:


> Hey im having problems taking the stock box out. The thing is that the sensor started to mess with the motor and know its started to mess up. I never notice how much electronical stuff this motor has.(oh by the way its the ka24) that im working on. Well i need advise on what i should do. oh, and my main goal was to just take of the box and put on a cone on the stock intake. I had someone to check it and said that i was going to have to replace the air-mass sensor. ( cost-$104.99) if any one can help me that would be koo-
> 
> thanxs
> -ALEX


Air mass sensor? Do you mean MAF? Why whould you need to replace that? The only thing that you need to mess with is the Intake Air Temperature (IAT) sensor. When I put an intake cone on my KA24E, I just slipped the sensor between the cone adapter and the MAF plate, and the wire just came out the gap. I can send pics, if you really need them, but that involve shoveling out my S13, which currently sits under 2+ feet of snow.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, and when I put the cone, I just slapped a breather filter on the AIV box. There was a hose going from the stock intake box to the AIV (black box by driver's side fender well), but mine was actually broken off in the first place, so I did more good than damage. The AIV will function with the hose completely removed, however... In the end, you'll probably end up removing the AIV anyways.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Oh, and when I put the cone, I just slapped a breather filter on the AIV box. There was a hose going from the stock intake box to the AIV (black box by driver's side fender well), but mine was actually broken off in the first place, so I did more good than damage. The AIV will function with the hose completely removed, however... In the end, you'll probably end up removing the AIV anyways.


Just a quick question, I was wondering what you mean by the Intake Air Temperature sensor, could you show me a picture of this please?
Also, what is the function of the AIV? when i changed my stock air box the hose on mine was broke as well, i didn't put a filter on it or anything, i just left the hose there, does this AIV box actually affect the way the engine runs?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Just a quick question, I was wondering what you mean by the Intake Air Temperature sensor, could you show me a picture of this please?
> Also, what is the function of the AIV? when i changed my stock air box the hose on mine was broke as well, i didn't put a filter on it or anything, i just left the hose there, does this AIV box actually affect the way the engine runs?


Intake Air Temp sensor? It's a small sensor (the sensor part looks like a wire, under 1 centimeter across) that's attached to a black plastic clip directly in front of the MAF. The sensor part hangs into the intake piping. I'm still at school right now, but I'll be able to get a picture up later this evening, if you really need it... But I removed the plastic backing and discarded; like I mentioned above, my IAT sensor just dangles into the intake. It's basically the only other thing that wires are going to near the MAF. The AIV is a charcoal-based emissions circulator that takes intake (post-filter) air and passes through a vacuum-activated valve and then into the exhaust pipe. This is supposed to reduce emissions, possibly included by Nissan due to increasing emissions pressure from the US market. Yeah, I'm pretty sure the AIV is functionless after a certain ammount of time anyways, and besides, we don't really give a damn about emissions, we put test pipes on our cars. The AIV can be removed by blocking or crossing them (use a straight connector from Checker's or whatever auto parts store near you) and then weld a plate over the exhaust. However, I'm sure your AIV is fine right now, with just the hose attached.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Intake Air Temp sensor? It's a small sensor (the sensor part looks like a wire, under 1 centimeter across) that's attached to a black plastic clip directly in front of the MAF. The sensor part hangs into the intake piping. I'm still at school right now, but I'll be able to get a picture up later this evening, if you really need it... But I removed the plastic backing and discarded; like I mentioned above, my IAT sensor just dangles into the intake. It's basically the only other thing that wires are going to near the MAF. The AIV is a charcoal-based emissions circulator that takes intake (post-filter) air and passes through a vacuum-activated valve and then into the exhaust pipe. This is supposed to reduce emissions, possibly included by Nissan due to increasing emissions pressure from the US market. Yeah, I'm pretty sure the AIV is functionless after a certain ammount of time anyways, and besides, we don't really give a damn about emissions, we put test pipes on our cars. The AIV can be removed by blocking or crossing them (use a straight connector from Checker's or whatever auto parts store near you) and then weld a plate over the exhaust. However, I'm sure your AIV is fine right now, with just the hose attached.



I don't think there are any problems with my IAT, but just for good measure, if you can get some pictures so i can get a visual that would be great!
:showpics:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> I don't think there are any problems with my IAT, but just for good measure, if you can get some pictures so i can get a visual that would be great!
> 
> 
> > Hehe, I'll start shoveling.
> > The IAT wouldn't cause many problems. It either works or it doesn't, and when it doesn't, that's not a hell of a big deal anyways. Your car has the idle problem, right? That's probably a different sensor, and idle sensor. Joel posted about it earlier. Love him or hate him, Joel knows what he's talking about a thousand times more than I do.


----------



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

so when i get the cone i should get an adapter kit or what? I only have teh cone and when i put it on while disconecting the sensor the motor started to have a really low throtel and shake a lot. What else do i need besides the cone to make it work?


----------



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

i do have a problem other then that. I put in the cone and took the whole box out and the MAF sensor as well. I just put my cone in and after that the car started to act all weard I tried to see what else was there but the only thing i saw was one hose loose because it was connected to the box. I think that hose was connected to the temperature thing
what do you guys think?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the car can function perfectly, if not even better without the AIV. this is that small black box someone mentioned. its just emissions control i believe and if your state has no emissions laws, why leave it on? i plugged the hose that connected to it with duct tape, works liek a charm.

and who hates joel? i thought joel was on good terms with pretty much everybody on here lol

from my understanding , if your MAF is messed up , it will affect your car in a bad, kinda big way.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

You said you disconected the MAF. Are you sure? If so, what were you thinking? You don't need to mess with the MAF to install an intake cone. The hose is the AIV air intake hose, and that doesn't matter. The small sensor in the plastic clip in the engine most side of the air intake box is the IAT sensor. You should post pics.


----------

